# A bit of light relief: The Functionario



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

country boy said:


> YouTube - 036, de Juan Fernando Andrés Parrilla y Esteban Roel García Vázquez


this really is doing the rounds - it's the third time it's been posted just on this forum this week!!


still funny though


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

sorry! first time for me:second:


----------

